# Wanting to build some of my own rods.



## Reid04 (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone know where would be the best to start ordering supplies (and maybe some how to videos? i saw the rod builder on mudhole.com looking like it may work pretty well. I have no one to teach me so i will be trying to learn myself. Any advice would be a lot of help


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/rod-building-club-forming-now-499249/


----------



## CroakerJO (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks UncleMilty7. Little "steerage" never hurts.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

You can make a stand fairly easily out of a couple 5/4 boards and some stick-on felt... I "taught myself" by watching videos on MudHole and YouTube. I've stuck with Mudhole for building supplies too, but others may have better places. It's not all that hard to do a basic rod... but be careful, its addicting and everyone and their brother will want you to make them a rod next.


----------



## CroakerJO (Apr 10, 2012)

Mike, hope you can make the meeting. Sounds like you have a little experience - especially the part about it being addictive!


----------

